# THC In Roots?



## endlessj (Jan 29, 2008)

So i made my first batch of cannabutter with my male plants and it turned out fantastically. I used every piece of plant material besides the roots. I was just wondering if there is any thc in the roots of either male or female? meaning should i include them with the rest of the stems and branches during my next batch?

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

yea the pollen sacs too


----------



## psyclone (Jan 30, 2008)

..For they will get you stoned.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 30, 2008)

Its weed not ginseng. Jk no THC in roots


----------



## growjahherb (Jan 30, 2008)

endlessj said:


> So i made my first batch of cannabutter with my male plants and it turned out fantastically. I used every piece of plant material besides the roots. I was just wondering if there is any thc in the roots of either male or female? meaning should i include them with the rest of the stems and branches during my next batch?
> 
> anyone have any ideas?


DAMN you can make cannabutter with male plants. I did not even know male plants have thc on them. You must have to flower them or something first right?


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

I honestly don't know, but I would assume they'd have just as much THC as the stems, which isn't much. This is very cool! I'd always lamented throwing away the guyzos, and now when I get my next crop growing, I won't have to! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## jellero (Oct 31, 2011)

i checked some stems under my microscope and they were loaded with shiny crystals and trichomes. also saved an older male plant and it too had lots of trichomes, makes good hash or just old school pot. the roots might be good for something, tea, blood pressure medication, cure for gout? who knows, this is a pretty amazing plant. j


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2011)

jellero said:


> i checked some stems under my microscope and they were loaded with shiny crystals and trichomes. also saved an older male plant and it too had lots of trichomes, makes good hash or just old school pot. the roots might be good for something, tea, blood pressure medication, cure for gout? who knows, this is a pretty amazing plant. j


You MUST be kidding. cn


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2011)

roots are the only part which has been tested to have no trace ammounts of thc... the fan leaves max out about 4-7%


----------

